# wooden rice chest



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

Hello Korean speakers. 

I'm looking for a specific word for a *Wooden rice chest*. If I correctly understood, this chest was used during the Joseon Dynasty when the hoodlums were imprisoned into it.
http://www.sungjinyang.com/history/click090.html
a drawing :
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/42/1350548682-honorable-baekds-v2-ch10-065.jpg

Can you write the word in korean and in the Latin alphabet if you know it?

Thank you.


----------



## reineblanc

Hello EntreNousFilsDePasteur, I think the word you are looking for is 뒤주([dwi-ju] according to the romanization rule of Korean, I think it would have similar pronunciation as 'du joue' en français. ).
Hope it helps!


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

Merci beaucoup ReineBlanc 
This is exactly what I was looking for and the pronunciation is perfect.
 감사합니다, = 좋은 하루 되세요


----------

